# RDC Renegade bumper w/radiator relocator kit



## rowdy-outty

Well I got my new bumper in the mail yesturday and as soon as I opened the box I knew I had a great piece. Quality of this bumper is second to none. Installation was a breeze as every bolt hole and bend perfectly matched my bike. Everything I needed was there, no need to go to parts store or searching threw bolt boxes. This bumper is made by Cooks Mills customs and is available threw Rubberdown customs. Mine has the Wild Boar rad cover but the RDC cover is supposed to be available soon. I couldnt wait so I got this one. I would like to say RDC is a top notch company to deal with, comunication, shipping, quality are all well above average!


----------



## bruterider27

Looks sweet


----------



## swampthing

^^ You know it man!! Paul would NOT sell or promote an inferior product and the boys at Cooks Mills Customs DEFINATELY know quality and finish. Melissa, at RDC is great to deal with and will make sure you are taken care of. Glad yer purchase was a good one, did you check out the killer footwells that Cooks Mills Customs makes for the Renegade? That "gade" of yers looks mean as he** now.


----------



## rowdy-outty

You can bet Paul hasnt heard the last from me! I dont really like the foot wells but I still need a rear rack!


----------



## easttexasrenegade

looked good seen it in front of brians today, and i bet that looney tuined sounds sick


----------



## brutemike

Looks good monster. I might have to put my pushbar back on.


----------



## map1988

looks good whats the price


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Hey bro, your bike is good looking. Wish I was able to come by and help you work on it. I wanna hear what the LTE sounds like. Excited for ya!!!


----------



## DjScrimm

Crawfishie!! said:


> Hey bro, your bike is good looking. Wish I was able to come by and help you work on it. I wanna hear what the LTE sounds like. Excited for ya!!!


The Duals sound like a harley, exactly.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Looks good man.


----------



## rowdy-outty

THX guys and ya the duals sound great. Very deep throat sound! 
Crawfishie its all good and you will hear it soon enough! :bigok:


----------



## Crawfishie!!

MonsterRenegade said:


> THX guys and ya the duals sound great. Very deep throat sound!
> Crawfishie its all good and you will hear it soon enough! :bigok:


What you waiting for, I got all the coors light you can possibly consume at the house....lmao just kidding bro, I can't wait!!


----------



## Polaris425

looks awesome! :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Could have sworn i already responded to this post...anyways, very nice bumper man and i bet those lte duals sound [email protected]$$!!! They are next on my wish list!


----------



## Polaris425

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Could have sworn i already responded to this post...anyways, very nice bumper man and i bet those lte duals sound [email protected]$$!!! They are next on my wish list!


There are 2... but I like it so much, I responded to both :rockn:


----------



## king05

Sweet bike!! Truly a MonsterRenegade now!!


----------



## rowdy-outty

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Could have sworn i already responded to this post...anyways, very nice bumper man and i bet those lte duals sound [email protected]$$!!! They are next on my wish list!


 Sorry for the double post, I posted in RDC sponsor section so he could get the credit he deserves and also posted in here so other Renegade owners could see in case they were looking for one.


----------



## TxMudGurl

Looks real good.


----------

